# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Αυγοτροφή Gardelius.

## Gardelius

Σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται για κάποια* "καινοτομία",....
Κ*άθε τι που κάνουμε πρέπει να έχει την_ "σφραγίδα"_ μας ....  πάνω απ όλα όμως* αγάπη και μεράκι.* 
Έτσι ακριβώς είναι και η παρακάτω συνταγή, έχοντας ως *βάση* διάφορες ιδέες που έχω διαβάσει κατά καιρούς. 

*Υλικά*
 ​

*300 ml*   Αλεύρι σίτου (σκληρό τύπου χωριάτικο)
*200 ml*   Πολέντα 
*200 ml  * Ρυζάλευρο
*200 ml*   Γάλα (χωρίς λακτόζη)*6*  Αυγά*1 +* 1/2   Baking Powder*2*   Πορτοκάλια (ξύσμα)*70 ml*   Ελαιόλαδο
*1 κ.σ.  * Ρίγανη 
*1 κ.σ.*   Θυμάρι
*Εκτέλεση

**Αναμιγνύουμε άλευρα μαζί με Baking powder σ ένα μπολ με τις αναλογίες τους.* 
*
*
*
**Σε άλλο μπολ χτυπάμε τ΄ αυγά, προσθέτοντας το ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού,
**
**
**
**
Να διευκρινίσω ότι, 

1. Το θυμάρι και τη ρίγανη την προσέθεσα για άρωμα.
 μπορεί κάποιος να τα βάλει και στο τέλος. (μετά το θρυμματισμό)..

2. Τα τσόφλια  τα έψησα για λίγο στο φούρνο, τα θρυμμάτισα 
στο πολυκοφτη και τα έριξα στο μείγμα. 

**

*
*Στο τελικό μείγμα έχουμε την παρακάτω μορφή...

(προσθέσαμε - γάλα - ρίγανη - θυμάρι - ελαιόλαδο - τσόφλια)

*


*Κανονίζουμε την "ρευστότητα" που θέλουμε και αν χρειαστεί προσθέτουμε αλεύρι ή αν είναι πολύ "σφικτό" λίγο γάλα ή νερό. 

Ψήνουμε στους 170 βαθμούς για 45' 

Μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε αν έχει ψηθεί στο εσωτερικό ( "τεστ με το μαχαίρι" ).  

το αποτέλεσμα μας... 

*
*
Μετά το θρυμματίζουμε στο Multi και το χωρίζουμε σε μερίδες. Διατηρείται κανονικά στη κατάψυξη.

*

*
**Να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους με ενέπνευσαν με τις ιδέες τους, οι όποιες προτάσεις - παρατηρήσεις σας δέκτες.

**αυτός είναι και ο λόγος άλλωστε των παρουσιάσεων, ώστε να βελτιωνόμαστε μέσα από τα λάθη μας,...
**
Πάντως, .... αξίζει  η προσπάθεια.*  :: 
*
Σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.
**

*



*
*

----------


## serafeim

Νομιζω πως το ξυσμα πορτοκαλι ειναι περιτω... ισως 5-10 μλ χυμο πορτοκαλιου θα ηταν ποιο καλα!!!
ή διαφορετικα λιγο μπλενταρισμενη βρωμη 20-30 μλ(επειδη το εχεις και εσυ μλ το εβαλα μλ  :Happy:  )... 

η αποψη μου... εμενα μου αρεσει!!!! και αν ειναι πολυ ξερο στο τελος μπορεις να ρηξεις λιγο αγουρελαιο που ειναι θρεπτικοτατο και για την αναπαραγωγη παρα πολυ καλο...

----------


## jk21

Ο χυμος , αν χρειαζεται νερο επιπλεον ,μια χαρα ειναι να προστεθει .Το ξυσμα ομως να μην αφαιρεθει .Τα αιθερια ελαια του ,δινουν πιο εντονη οσμη πορτοκαλιου στο τελικο προιον .

Τα λιγοτερα αυγα απο μια αντιστοιχη δικια μου συνταγη ,με το ελαχιστα περισσοτερο συνολο αλευρων ,την κανουν* ιδανικη για αυτη την περιοδο* ,ωστε να δινετε πολυ συχνα ,χωρις να φορτωνει με υπερβολικη πρωτεινη και κυριως λιπαρα τα πουλακια ! 

προτιμω το αλευρι βρωμης απο το ρυζαλευρο (θρεπτικα ) αλλα μπορει σαν υφη το ρυζαλευρο να βοηθα περισσοτερο .Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει σε ψησιμο και αξιζει καποιος να το κανει .

η συγκεκριμενη πολεντα 
http://www.akis.com.gr/index.php/alevra
ειναι απο το εσωτερικο τμημα του σπορου και δεν εχει τοσο εντονο κιτρινο χρωμα ,με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται στη λουτεινη του (αν κανεις το επιζητα ) . θα εβαζα κιτρινο καλαμποκαλευρο που ειναι και πιο φθηνο 


αυριο που θα κανουν παρτυ τα καναρινακια με το που θα την δοκιμασουν .... ολα τα παραπανω ,θα ειναι λεπτομερειες !  :Happy: 


Πολυ καλη δουλεια Λιακο !

----------


## Gardelius

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια.  :Happy: 

ΝΑ συμπληρώσω ότι προσέθεσα και λίγο αλεύρι (και απ' τα τρία)...

στο τελικό μείγμα... για να έρθει στη "μορφή" που ήθελα...

ελπίζω να "καλύπτει" αυτό που ανέφερε ο Δημήτρης,...




> Τα λιγοτερα αυγα απο μια αντιστοιχη δικια μου συνταγη ,με το ελαχιστα περισσοτερο συνολο αλευρων ,την κανουν* ιδανικη για αυτη την περιοδο* ,ωστε να δινετε πολυ συχνα ,χωρις να φορτωνει με υπερβολικη πρωτεινη και κυριως λιπαρα τα πουλακια !


Σίγουρα αν κάποιος θέλει να την "αφρατεψει" κάνοντας το με αυγό (κρόκο) μπορεί.

αλλά για "συντήρηση" είναι καλά νομίζω.  :Big Grin:

----------


## aeras

Στα πουλιά δεν δίνουμε ψημένο λάδι. Το Baking powder διατροφικά δεν είναι και το καλύτερο

----------


## Gardelius

> Στα πουλιά δεν δίνουμε ψημένο λάδι. Το Baking powder διατροφικά δεν είναι και το καλύτερο



Μιχάλη σ ευχαριστώ. 

Δηλαδή, δεν έπρεπε να προσθέσω το λαδί (παρόλο που είναι μικρή η αναλογία του) ;;

Για το Baking, είναι το ίδιο ανθυγιεινό και για εμάς ;;

----------


## Stavros

Γιατί τόσους υδατάνθρακες; Αυγοτροφή δίνουμε από "ανάγκη" για να ενισχύσουμε τη διατροφή των σποροφάγων πουλιών με πρωτεΐνη, όποτε αυτό κρίνεται απαραίτητο. Αν δεν υπάρχει λόγος να παίρνουν περισσότερη πρωτεΐνη, γιατί να δίνουμε τροφές που δεν θα ήταν αναγκασμένα να τρώνε στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον αυτή την εποχή;

----------


## jk21

Για ποιο λογο δεν κανει να ψηνεται σκευασμα το οποιο περιεχει ελαιολαδο Μιχαλη; το οποιο ειδος φυτικων ελαιων και λιπων ,γραφουν οτι περιεχουν οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ,ειναι αψητο μεσα τους; 

το διττανθρακικο νατριο 
το αμυλο (συνηθως καλαμποκιου )
το ανθρακικο ασβεστιο 

που περιεχονται στο baking powder ,που προκαλουν προβλημα στα πουλια; (τα δυο τελευταια το ενα ειναι μερος της διατροφης τους ,το δευτερο ειναι το περιεχομενο του σουπιοκοκκαλου ) και πιθανοτατα το πρωτο ,συνθετικη ουσια ( η μαγειρικη σοδα ) που ισως υπαρχει σε συμπληρωματα μεταλλικων στοιχειων για πουλια .Αν οχι με ανθρακα ,το νατριο με ποια αλλη μορφη προστιθεται στα συμπληρωματα; 

τι μπορει να προκαλεσει αραιωμενο  σε τοσο πολυ αλευρι και καταναλωσιμο απο τα πουλια τοσο αργα ,μια ουσια που και στο ιδιο το baking powder δεν ειναι η βασικη ,αλλα το αμυλο που χρησιμοποιειται σαν εκδοχο; 

με τι φουσκωνουν στο ψησιμο οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες; τα αλευρα που χρησιμοποιουν (ας το αποδεχτω οτι τα προιοντα αρτοποιιας γινονται απο τις ιδιες με αλευρα δικα τους και κρατανε απλα μυστικη τη συνταγη  .. εστω ) ειναι χωρις διογκωτικα; τα αλευρα των ανθρωπινων φουρνων ειναι χωρις διογκωτικα; ξερεις πιο ηπια διογκωτικα απο την μαγειρικη σοδα; 


Ειναι θεμιτο να κανεις κριτικη σε οτι φυσικο δινεται στα πουλια ,αλλα ακομα  περιμενω και κριτικη για οτι συνθετικο και αγνωστου πολλες φορες προελευσεως ...

----------


## jk21

Σταυρο στη συντηρηση υπαρχει η αναγκη για λιγοτερο λιπος και πρωτεινη ,για να ξεκουραστουν οργανα των πουλιων ,οπως το συκωτι και τα νεφρα που συμμετεχουν στην απορροφηση της .Ομως συνεχιζει να υπαρχει η αναγκη για μια πρωτεινη συντηρησης που στα καναρινια ειναι μεταξυ 14-15 % .Η αυγοτροφη αυτη ,απο την μια ριχνει την τιμη της πρωτεινης σαν συνταγη ,ωστε να ειναι λιγοτερη σε σχεση με αναπαραγωγη και πτεροροια ,ομως δινει την ευκαιρια ,με συσταση χαμηλης πρωτεινης ,να παρεχονται κρισιμα αμινοξεα οπως η λυσινη ,που ειναι χαμηλη στους σπορους και γινεται χαμηλοτερη ,οταν σε αυτους αραιωθουν οι λιπαροι και ειδικα το κανναβουρι (στα μιγματα συντηρησης ,για να πεσουν τα λιπαρα ) 

ειναι η ιδια λογικη των λεγομενων pellet για συντηρηση ,οπως πχ αυτο της versele 

http://www.versele-laga.com/nutri/nu...&ani=140&rac=0

που εχει πρωτεινη 15 % και προοριζεται σαν αποκλειστικη το δυνατον διατροφη στα πουλια ,ωστε να καλυπτονται πληρως οι αναγκες τους στη συντηρηση 

οπως θα δεις ,στα συστατικα ειναι προστιθεμενα και καποια συγκεκριμενα αμινοξεα και οχι τυχαια 

Θα δεχομουνα μια διατροφη χωρις αυγοτροφη (μειωμενης φυσικα πρωτεινης ,οχι φουλ ) αν στο μιγμα πλαι στο κεχρι ,ειχαμε τουλαχιστον 20 βρωμη ,ωστε να καλυπτει τα χαμηλα σχετικα ποσοστα που αυτο εχει .Οχι μονο σαν συσταση ,αλλα και σαν αποδοχη απο τα πουλια .Δυστυχως ελαχιστες τροφες κυκλοφορουν και με μικρο ποσοστο βρωμης ,οχι φυσικα τοσο μεγαλο

----------


## jk21

αν και δεν ξερω ποσο πιο επικινδυνη ειναι η μαγειρικη σοδα απο το

Νάτριο-Δι-υδρο-γενο-φωσφάτ που περιεχεται στο Miral 


σιγουρα παντως αποτελει σε πτηνα ,μερος θεραπειας για ουρικη αρθριτιδα 


http://netvet.wustl.edu/species/birds/aviandis.txt

For general treatment, give *sodium bicarbonate* (0.5 to 2%)

,ενω στον ανθρωπο σιγουρα εχει δραση και εναντιον των candida .Επιφυλλασομαι και για κατι πιο επισημο (αν βρω )  και για τα πουλια


* ελπιζω επισης να μην γινεται η παρανοηση οτι η σοδα στο αυγοψωμο ,μετα το ψησιμο παραμενει στην αρχικη της μορφη ... τα αερια που προκαλει ,εχουν κατα το φουσκωμα της ζυμης (για αυτο την χρησιμοποιουμε ) ηδη δημιουργηθει και εχει εξασθενησει αυτη η δυναμη της ..

----------


## Stavros

> Σταυρο στη συντηρηση υπαρχει η αναγκη για λιγοτερο λιπος και πρωτεινη ,για να ξεκουραστουν οργανα των πουλιων ,οπως το συκωτι και τα νεφρα που συμμετεχουν στην απορροφηση της .Ομως συνεχιζει να υπαρχει η αναγκη για μια πρωτεινη συντηρησης που στα καναρινια ειναι μεταξυ 14-15 %.


Δημήτρη, τουλάχιστον εσύ γνωρίζεις ότι αυτά τα πράγματα τα ξέρω ούτως ή άλλως. Η ερώτησή μου είναι, για ποιο λόγο θα πρέπει τα πουλιά να τρώνε τροφές που από τη φύση τους δεν θα έτρωγαν ποτέ. Το κάνουμε όταν οι ανάγκες τους είναι τέτοιες που δεν μπορούν να καλυφθούν από φυσικές τροφές και αναγκαζόμαστε να τους προσφέρουμε συμπληρωμάτα, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των σπιτικών συνταγών;

Για ποιο λόγο δεν  πρέπει ή δεν μπορούν τα σποροφάγα πουλιά να λαμβάνουν αυτή την εποχή της συντήρησης τα απαραίτητα θρεπτικά συστατικά από φυσικές ανεπεξέργαστες τροφές;

Για  ποιο λόγο πρέπει να περνάμε τη νοοτροπία στα νέα παιδιά, ότι αφού κάτι φτιάχτηκε με σπιτική  συνταγή και υλικά, είναι καλό και άρα μπορούν τα πουλιά να το τρώνε όποτε να 'ναι;

----------


## jk21

Kαταρχην δεν συμφωνω με οποιαδηποτε φυσικη συνταγη και εδω μεσα εχω πει θετικη αποψη για καποιες ,αρνητικη ή επιδιορθωτικη για αλλες ,οπου χρειαζεται 

Καταδευτερον και κυριοτερον ,

γιατι τα πουλια δεν τρωνε με το μιγμα σπορων που τους παρεχουμε ,οτι τρωνε στη φυση .Αυτο ειναι ενα ξερικο μιγμα ,με βιταμινη Α σαφως μειωμενη και ταγγισμενη ,ειδικα αν οι σποροι δεν ειναι της τελευταιας σοδειας ... και μακαρι να ηταν της προτελευταιας απο οτι ακουω ... Στη φυση τρωνε το σπορο σε ημιωριμη μορφη ,πολυ πιο θρεπτικο 

και γιατι ναι μεν τα πουλια το φθινοπωρο και το χειμωνα δεν βρισκουν ζωικη πρωτεινη ,για να προμηθευτουν επιπλεον  λυσινη (και καποια αλλα αμινοξεα ) αυτων που δινουν οι σποροι ,ομως τρωγανε το καλοκαιρι και τρωνε και τοτε ,επιπλεον των απαραιτητων ημερησιων αναγκων σε μαζα τροφης ,για να δημιουργησουν αποθηκευση θρεπτικων συστατικων (πολλαπλη ποσοτητα => επαρκης τελικα ποσοτητα λυσινη )  ,χωρις να εχουν το προβλημα της παχυνσης που υφιστατε ,γιατι απλα συντομα μεσα στο χειμωνα οχι μονο θα καψουν το λιπος που πηρανε ,αλλα τους ειναι και πληρως απαραιτητο ,αν αυτος ειναι βαρυς .Στην εκτροφη η διατροφη με περισσοτερους σπορους στη συντηρηση ,για να καλυφθουν οι λιγοτερες αλλα παντα αυξημενες αναγκες σε λυσινη (κυριως ) οδηγει σε παχυνση που δεν φευγει ευκολα το χειμωνα .Η διατροφη με νορμαλ ποσοτητα σπορων ,οδηγει σε νορμαλ λιπος ,αλλα σε μειωμενη προσληψη αμινοξεων 

Για αυτο και η αναγκη δημιουργιας pellet ,ειδικα για τη συντηρηση απο μεριας μεγαλων εταιριων του χωρου ,για αυτο και η δικια μου θεση ,για σωστη συμπληρωση με αυγοτροφη διαιτης ή εστω με μια φυτικη αποκλειστικα τροφη τυπου αυγοτροφης ,που θα εχει ομως μεσα σιγουρα κινοα και κιμα σογιας (με μετρο για να παρουμε μονο τα θετικα της ) για να υπαρχει και η επαρκης λυσινη .Λεω λυσινη γιατι αυτο ειναι το βασικο αμινοξυ δημιουργιας των ιστων ,που δεν συνθετετε απο τα ιδια τα πουλια 

δες λιγο το ποστ 15  εδω 

*Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία  (αλλα και ολες τις σελιδες των σχολιων αν εχεις ορεξη )*καθως και το αρχικο ποστ ,που εχει μεταφερθει πια εδω στα αρθρα 

*Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία*

----------


## jk21

> αν και δεν ξερω ποσο πιο επικινδυνη ειναι η μαγειρικη σοδα απο το
> 
> Νάτριο-Δι-υδρο-γενο-φωσφάτ που περιεχεται στο Miral 
> 
> 
> σιγουρα παντως αποτελει σε πτηνα ,μερος θεραπειας για ουρικη αρθριτιδα 
> 
> 
> http://netvet.wustl.edu/species/birds/aviandis.txt
> ...


αλλη μια θετικη επιδραση της σοδας (sodium bicarbonate ) στις κοτες


http://garj.org/garjas/pdf/2012/August/Al-Daraji.pdf

----------


## Stavros

> Kαταρχην δεν συμφωνω με οποιαδηποτε φυσικη συνταγη και εδω μεσα εχω πει θετικη αποψη για καποιες ,αρνητικη ή επιδιορθωτικη για αλλες ,οπου χρειαζεται


Παρεξήγησες. Είμαι υπέρ των σπιτικών συνταγών, όποτε χρειάζεται όμως. Γενικά προσεγγίζω το θέμα με μια ολιστική ματιά και απλά θεωρώ ότι τα σποροφάγα πουλιά θα πρέπει να διατρέφονται με σπόρους τις εποχές που μπορούν να καλυφθούν από αυτή τη διατροφή.

Επίσης πιστεύω, ότι αυτή την εποχή μπορούν να καλυφθούν διατροφικά με σπόρους, αρκεί αυτοί να έχουν τη σωστή αναλογία και ποικιλία, που θα τους δώσει τα απαραίτητα συστατικά χωρίς να τους γεμίζει λίπος, όπως κάνουν άλλωστε οι τροφές που εκτός από λιπαρά έχουν και υψηλό ποσοστό υδατανθράκων.




> Στη φυση τρωνε το σπορο σε ημιωριμη μορφη ,πολυ πιο θρεπτικο


Όχι τέτοια εποχή.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, θεωρώ απλά ότι η κατά τα άλλα αξιόλογη προσπάθεια του Ηλία δεν είναι απαραίτητη αυτή την εποχή και πιστεύω ότι ο όρος "φυσική ζωή" δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με το αν οι τροφές είναι αγοραστές ή όχι, αλλά και αν η ζωή ακολουθεί ένα πιο φυσικό ρυθμό γενικότερα.

Κατά τα άλλα, ειδικά σε θέματα διατροφής, τίποτα δεν ταιριάζει καλύτερα από το περί ορέξεως.  :Happy:

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Αυγοτροφη του εμπορίου ,εξυπηρετεί μόνον όσους δεν έχουν χρόνο, γνώση,και διάθεση.
Η σπιτική είναι καλύτερη επιλογή,αν υπάρχει χρόνος ( η διάθεση θεωρείται δεδομένη),άλλα χρειάζεται και αυτή πραγματική γνώση και εμπειρία,για να καλυφθούν οι τυχόν ιδιαιτεροτητες ενός κοπαδιού μικρού η μεγάλου, και για αποφευχθούν γενικότητες.
Ωμά τρώνε τα πτηνά,σπόρους, καρπούς,λαχανικά, και φρούτα.
Το ισοζύγιο κίνδυνου όσο και αν το αναλύσει κανείς,είναι και θα είναι παντα υπέρ της φυσικής διατροφής, "δεν μπορείς επειδή "φοβάσαι" τον ασπεργυλλο,να ταΐζεις μόνιμα τοξίνες.

Η προσπάθεια σου πάντως Ηλία σαν αρχή είναι θαυμάσια.

----------


## gpapjohn

Μια ερώτηση συγκεκριμένα για το καναρίνι,

Ποιο είναι το φυσικό περιβάλλον του καναρινιού, κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι υπάρχει και μπορεί κάποιος ν αναφερθεί σ' αυτό, έχει τόσο μεγάλες αποκλίσεις κλιματολογικές ανα εποχή, ώστε ας πούμε τον χειμώνα ν απουσιάζει παντελώς απ το περιβάλλον η ζωική πρωτεΐνη;

Συγνώμη για το οφ τοπικ 

Ηλία μπράβο για τις προσπάθειές σου.

----------


## johnakos32

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Ηλία θα την δοκιμάσω μόλις μου τελειώσει αυτή που χρησιμοποιώ φαίνεται αρκετά εύκολη μόνο μια ερώτηση είμαι ξηρή;  Δηλαδή μπορεί να μείνει άφοβα από το πρωί μέχρι το απόγευμα στην αυγοθηκη η υπάρχει θέμα άμεσης κατανάλωσης;

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο θα ξεκινησω απο αυτο που ειπες .Αν και το φυσικο περιβαλλον του αρχεγονου καναρινιου ,ειναι πιο ζεστο σαφεστατα απο της ελλαδας ,ουτε εκει εχουν τωρα εντομα 

Αλλα πηγαινοντας στο Σταυρο ,καθε αλλο παρα σε παρεξηγησα ! εβαλα thanks και για την << πασα >> με την οποια μου δοθηκε η ευκαιρια να δωσω την διευκρινιστικη για καποια πραγματα ,απαντηση που ακολουθησε  :Happy: 

θα συμπληρωσω οτι δεν μιλαμε για το αρχεγονο καναρινι και γενικα για πουλια που ζουνε στη φυση και εξηγησα για ποιο λογο (γιατι δεν εχουν τη δυνατοτητα και να θελανε ,να βρουνε ζωικη πρωτεινη ) ,αλλα για ενα πουλι του κλουβιου εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο ,που αυτο που εχει αναγκη ειναι να καλυψει σωστα τις βασικες του αναγκες .Αυτες δεν ειναι πολυ μικροτερες απο εκεινες της αναπτυξης και ειναι για πρωτεινη γυρω στο 14 -15 % οταν ενα νεοσσος εντος φωλιας θελει 21 % σχεδον και ενα νεο πουλι λιγων μηνων που αναπτυσσεται ,γυρω στο 17 % .Η αυγοτροφη του Ηλια εχει αρκετα ανεβασμενη αμυλουχα βαση και μειωμενη πρωτεινη (ειδικα η συγκεκριμενη πολεντα μονο γυρω στο 8 % ) και η λιγη πρωτεινη που εχει ,ειναι πληρης σε αναγκαια αμινοξεα ,αφου ειναι η καλυτερη πρωτεινη και συγκεκριμενα το αυγο .Τα οργανα δεν εχουν να πεταξουν πολυ περισσευμα ή να συσσωρευσουν . η διαφορα της απο ενα μιγμα σπορων διαιτης ,ειναι οτι το αλευρι δεν ειναι αλευρι απο καναρινοσπορο ,αλλα κυριως απο σιταρι .Το γαλα ομως εχει μια χαρα την τρυπτοφανη που υπερτερει ο καναρινοσπορος του σταριου .Ολα αυτα βεβαια εφοσον μιλαμε για πουλια εσωτερικου χωρου .Για πουλια εξωτερικου χωρου ,αυτη η αυγοτροφη ηταν μια χαρα μεχρι τωρα .Τωρα για εξωτερικο χωρο  ,θελει ειτε πιο ενισχυμενη αυγοτροφη ,ειτε πιο λιπαρο μιγμα σπορων (το κρυο ηρθε ) ,ειτε τα πουλια μας να εχουν απο νωρις το Σεπτεμβρη ή εστω στη συντηρηση ,συσσωρευσει τοσο λιπος ,οσο και τα πουλια της φυσης που το χειμωνα κανουν συντηρηση .Αν δεν εχουν ... θελουν μια μικρη παρεκλιση απο τις αντιστοιχες αναγκες των πουλιων της φυσης και ενισχυση της τροφης ,νωριτερα απο εκεινα 

τελος ,σε πουλια που εχουμε παρατηρησει απο τον προηγουμενο χρονο ,μειωμενη αποδοση στις γεννες ,η φυσικη ενισχυση με αμινοξεα οπως η λυσινη και η μεθειονινη ,που συνθετουν καρνιτινη στο εσωτερικο των οργανισμων ,ειναι μια καλη κινηση .Ειναι γνωστο οτι η καρνιτινη ,ειναι το βασικο συμπληρωμα ενισχυσης της γονιμοτητας στα αρσενικα και η σπερματογενεση (δημιουργια των κυτταρων που θα γινουν μετα απο καποιο διαστημα σπερμα ) δεν ξεκινα 20-30 μερες που οι εταιριες προτεινουν τα συμπληρωματα ) αλλα νωριτερα .Επειδη δεν μπορουμε να φουλαρουμε απο τωρα τα πουλια με συμπληρωματα (εκτος αν το κανουμε σε πολυ μικροτερες δοσεις των προτεινομενων απο τις εταιριες ) η ενισχυση πρεπει να γινεται με φυσικα συμπληρωματα και το αυγο - γυρη ,ειναι οτι καλυτερο

ολα αυτα ... αν υπαρχει λογος να εχουμε αρκετα μικρα : αν εχουμε δηλαδη σκεφτει απο πριν ,ειτε να τα δωσουμε καπου που αξιζει και θα τα προσεχουν ,ειτε να τα κρατησουμε ,για να καλυψουν δικους μας στοχους ,που θα επιτευχθουν χωρις ο μεγαλυτερος αριθμος πουλιων ,να σημανει την λιγοτερη περιποιηση μας ανα πουλι !!! παντα προγραμματισμενα και με σεβασμο σε αυτα ! αλλιως μια χαρα ειναι τα καημενα και ας κανουν 2 παιδακια μονο ! γιατι 1-2 εχουν δικαιωμα να κανουν ,για να νοιωσουν την μονη ισως χαρα που μπορουν στο μικρο παραδεισο (κατ εμας ) που τα εχουμε

----------


## aeras

> Για ποιο λογο δεν κανει να ψηνεται σκευασμα το οποιο περιεχει ελαιολαδο Μιχαλη; το οποιο ειδος φυτικων ελαιων και λιπων ,γραφουν οτι περιεχουν οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ,ειναι αψητο μεσα τους; 
> 
> το διττανθρακικο νατριο 
> το αμυλο (συνηθως καλαμποκιου )
> το ανθρακικο ασβεστιο 
> 
> που περιεχονται στο baking powder ,που προκαλουν προβλημα στα πουλια; (τα δυο τελευταια το ενα ειναι μερος της διατροφης τους ,το δευτερο ειναι το περιεχομενο του σουπιοκοκκαλου ) και πιθανοτατα το πρωτο ,συνθετικη ουσια ( η μαγειρικη σοδα ) που ισως υπαρχει σε συμπληρωματα μεταλλικων στοιχειων για πουλια .Αν οχι με ανθρακα ,το νατριο με ποια αλλη μορφη προστιθεται στα συμπληρωματα; 
> 
> τι μπορει να προκαλεσει αραιωμενο σε τοσο πολυ αλευρι και καταναλωσιμο απο τα πουλια τοσο αργα ,μια ουσια που και στο ιδιο το baking powder δεν ειναι η βασικη ,αλλα το αμυλο που χρησιμοποιειται σαν εκδοχο; 
> ...


Όλα τα άλευρα, (σίτου, πολέντα, ρυζάλευρο), έχουν υποστεί επεξεργασία επεξεργασμένα άλευρα στην φύση δεν τρώνε ούτε είναι στο διαιτολόγιο τους καθώς το γάλα, το ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού (δεν λέω τίποτα για το έλαιο στην φλούδα του πορτοκαλιού) και λάδι δεν πίνουν ωμό ή ψημένο, στο τελευταίο οι υψηλές θερμοκρασίες δημιουργούν θέμα στα λίπη. Το baking powder έχει αλουμίνιο http://www.drosostalida.com/articles2.asp?eid=636 . Περισσότερο αυταπάτη είναι, όταν οι κατασκευαστές των συνταγών είμαστε εμείς και τις θεωρούμαι φυσικές, που στην ουσία σε τίποτα δεν είναι φυσικό, είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο καταστροφικές ίσως και κάποιες φορές περισσότερο από τις έτυμες των εταιριών.

----------


## gpapjohn

Αν τα πουλιά υποσιτίζονται με ένα διαιτολόγιο σπόρων, τότε πως μπορούμε να το ενισχύσουμε (σε περιόδους που είναι απαραίτητο), αν οι αυγοτροφές είναι ανεπαρκείς η βλαπτικές;

----------


## ninos

> Αν τα πουλιά υποσιτίζονται με ένα διαιτολόγιο σπόρων, τότε πως μπορούμε να το ενισχύσουμε (σε περιόδους που είναι απαραίτητο), αν οι αυγοτροφές είναι ανεπαρκείς η βλαπτικές;


τοτε η λυση ειναι στην πιο απλη εκδοχη της : δηλαδη με νιφαδες βρωμης κ αυγο.

----------


## Stavros

Τα πουλιά δεν υποσιτίζονται όταν τρώνε το σωστό ανά εποχή μείγμα σπόρων και ανα διαστήματα φρέσκα φρούτα και λαχανικά. Όποιος έχει αμφιβολίες, μπορεί αυτή την εποχή να δίνει λίγο αυγό μια στο τόσο.

Αυτό είναι που δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε και μας έχει πιάσει ομαδική υποχονδρία και θεωρούμε ότι όσο περισσότερα επεξεργασμένα τρόφιμα τους δίνουμε, τόσο καλύτερα.

----------


## gpapjohn

> Τα πουλιά δεν υποσιτίζονται όταν τρώνε το σωστό ανά εποχή μείγμα σπόρων και ανα διαστήματα φρέσκα φρούτα και λαχανικά. Όποιος έχει αμφιβολίες, μπορεί αυτή την εποχή να δίνει λίγο αυγό μια στο τόσο.
> 
> Αυτό είναι που δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε και μας έχει πιάσει ομαδική υποχονδρία και θεωρούμε ότι όσο περισσότερα επεξεργασμένα τρόφιμα τους δίνουμε, τόσο καλύτερα.


Το ζήτημα της επάρκειας των ειδών των σπόρων ειδικά όταν είσαι στην επαρχία δεν είναι αμελητέο.

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να πάρει ασ πούμε το υπόδειγμα της *Versele-Laga* που έχει υποτίθεται μείγματα σπόρων ανάλογα με την περίοδο, και μετά σου λέει δώσε και eggfood δώσε και λαχανικά / φρούτα, δώσε και φύτρες, δώσε και βιταμίνες...

ποιος έχει δίκαιο ο *α* ο *β* ή ο *γ;*

----------


## Sophie

Νομίζω ότι είμαστε λίγο εκτός...  ::  
τελος πάντων  :Happy:  
κ. Ηλία μπράβο για την τόσο καλή προσπάθεια! Φαίνεται πραγματικά υπέροχη :Big Grin:

----------


## gpapjohn

Έχεις δίκαιο Σοφία, αλλά εγώ θεωρώ το θέμα γόνιμο,

μένω σε μία μικρή πόλη και δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα προσωπικής επαφής με ανθρώπους που έχουν δεδομένα και συσσωρευμένη γνώση σε θέματα εκτροφής,

εμένα παράδειγμα, οι πειραματισμοί του Ηλία και η δημοσιοποίησή τους με βοηθάν πάρα πολύ.

Ο πειραματισμός είναι ένας δρόμος για να έχεις αποτέλεσμα....

Εδώ που τα λέμε ποιον άλλο τρόπο διαθέτουμε; Ρωτάω - διαβάζω - δοκιμάζω, εγώ προσωπικά δε διαθέτω άλλους τρόπους.

----------


## Gardelius

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Ηλία θα την δοκιμάσω μόλις μου τελειώσει αυτή που χρησιμοποιώ φαίνεται αρκετά εύκολη μόνο μια ερώτηση *είναι ξηρή;*  Δηλαδή μπορεί να μείνει άφοβα από το πρωί μέχρι το απόγευμα στην αυγοθηκη η υπάρχει θέμα άμεσης κατανάλωσης;


Γιάννη, δεν είναι "ξερή",.. η υφή της. Το πόσο την "αφήνεις" εκτεθειμένη  είναι "σχετικό".

Δεν νομίζω να είναι μεγάλο το διάστημα που θα μείνει αν κρίνω απ τις "δοκιμές"...

όχι ακόμα στα δικά μου πουλιά, (δεν είμαι σπίτι - δοκιμάστηκε πάντως με πλήρη αποδοχή).



Γενικότερα, διάβασα με προσοχή όλα τα σχόλια και σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις τοποθετήσεις.

το ανέφερα και στην αρχή άλλωστε ξεκάθαρα -* το "κίνητρο" μου.* 

Το *θετικό* και αυτό θέλω να μείνει ... είναι πως μέσα από παράθεση εμπειριών   

*και όχι κρυφτό.....* _υπάρχει μέλλον._

Χρήση ετοίμων αυγοτροφών_ όλοι έχουμε κάνει_ ,_ το θέμα είναι ο στόχος καθ' ενός.
_
αυτό που θέλει να πετύχει μέσα από την *"υπερβολή"* που για μένα είναι
*
συνυφασμένη με την αγάπη γι αυτό που κάνεις.*

*Η δημιουργία είναι στοιχείο του χαρακτήρα και μέσο αυτής εκφράζεσαι.*

_Αυτή είναι που έχω μοιραστεί μαζί σας και σας ευχαριστώ.


_


> Έχεις δίκαιο Σοφία, αλλά εγώ θεωρώ το θέμα γόνιμο,
> 
> μένω σε μία μικρή πόλη και δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα προσωπικής επαφής με ανθρώπους που έχουν δεδομένα και συσσωρευμένη γνώση σε θέματα εκτροφής,
> 
> εμένα παράδειγμα, οι πειραματισμοί του Ηλία και η δημοσιοποίησή τους με βοηθάν πάρα πολύ.
> 
> Ο πειραματισμός είναι ένας δρόμος για να έχεις αποτέλεσμα....
> 
> Εδώ που τα λέμε ποιον άλλο τρόπο διαθέτουμε; Ρωτάω - διαβάζω - δοκιμάζω, εγώ προσωπικά δε διαθέτω άλλους τρόπους.



Και πολύ καλά κάνεις !!!  :Happy: 

Αυτός πρέπει να είναι και ο στόχος.

----------


## jk21

> Όλα τα άλευρα, (σίτου, πολέντα, ρυζάλευρο), έχουν υποστεί επεξεργασία επεξεργασμένα άλευρα στην φύση δεν τρώνε ούτε είναι στο διαιτολόγιο τους καθώς το γάλα, το ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού (δεν λέω τίποτα για το έλαιο στην φλούδα του πορτοκαλιού) και λάδι δεν πίνουν ωμό ή ψημένο, στο τελευταίο οι υψηλές θερμοκρασίες δημιουργούν θέμα στα λίπη. Το baking powder έχει αλουμίνιο http://www.drosostalida.com/articles2.asp?eid=636 . Περισσότερο αυταπάτη είναι, όταν οι κατασκευαστές των συνταγών είμαστε εμείς και τις θεωρούμαι φυσικές, που στην ουσία σε τίποτα δεν είναι φυσικό, είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο καταστροφικές ίσως και κάποιες φορές περισσότερο από τις έτυμες των εταιριών.


Μιχαλη θελω σαφεις απαντησεις ,για να μην κουραζουμε :

τα αλευρα που αναφερεις ανθρωπινης χρησης ή των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων  θεωρεις οτι εχουν υποστει μεγαλυτερη επεξεργασια και ειναι χειροτερης ποιοτητας; 

το ελαιολαδο ειναι πιο επικινδυνο αν θερμανθει ή τα αγνωστης προελευσης φυτικα ελαια και λιπη των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων (εκτος αν την ξερεις ) ; γιατι οι διαιτολογοι λενε να τηγανιζουμε με ελαιολαδο; 

ποιο baking powder του ελληνικου εμποριου εχει αλουμινιο και πως αν ειναι εστω υπαρκτο ,εχει αδεια κυκλοφοριας απο τον εφετ; 

με τι ειδους διογκωτικα ψηνονται τα αλευρα των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων ; 

γιατι δεν σε θυμαμαι να εχεις κανει κριτικη στις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ,για αντιστοιχη επικινδυνοτητα ,οταν αυτες αναφερονται καποιες φορες εδω; 

με ποιο τροπο προτεινεις εστω τις περιοδους που τα καναρινια εχουν αυξημενη αναγκη πρωτεινης ,να την καλυπτουμε ,οταν το αυγο και οι αυγοτροφες δεν ειναι στη φυση τους ;



Σταυρο σε ειχα παραπεμψει σε ενα συνδεσμο αλλου θεματος ,για την αξια των σπορων ,οπου δινεται απο σοβαρη πηγη ,η ελαχιστη αναγκη λυσινης στις passerines .Eκει εξηγειται οτι ο καναρινοσπορος απο μονος του ,χωρις ΥΨΗΛΗ ποσοτητα καποιων αλλων σπορων ,που ειδικα στη συντηρηση δεν μπορει να υπαρξει ,δεν μπορει να την καλυψει .Τα χορταρικα δεν καλυπτουν αναγκες σε αμινοξεα και ακομα και η λυση του ενος αυγου καθε τοσο (πχ 5 μερες ) δεν ειναι προτιμοτερη λυση ,απο το να κατανεμηθει αυτο το αυγο σε 5 μερες .Ειναι προτιμοτερο τα πουλια να παιρνουν τα λιπαρα του σταδιακα καθε μερα και οχι να πεφτουν με τα μουτρα τα πουλια σε μια συγκεκριμενη .Η ιδια ποσοτητα .... περισσοτερες μερες 

Ενα πουλι αν καλυπτονται σωστα οι αναγκες του ,δεν φαινεται μονο στο αν ζει .Δεν φαινεται καν αμεσα ή μεσοπροθεσμα .Προσωπικα δεν θα αναφερθω στον 14χρονο πρωτο καναρινο μου ,που ζει ακομα σε φιλικο σπιτι ,γιατι εδω και καιρο ακολουθει διαιτολογιο που δεν μπορω να εχω τον ελεγχο .Θα αναφερθω στο 6χρονο σχεδον ζευγαρι μου ,που και φετος γινανε γονεις και με την τακτικη των επικινδυνων αυγοτροφων κατα τον Μιχαλη ,ειναι δοξα τω Θεω ,μια χαρα ... δεν στερηθηκανε ποτε την αυγοτροφη .Απλα σε καθε εποχη ή επεφταν τα λιπαρα και οι πρωτεινες στη συνταγη οταν επρεπε ή η συχνοτητα χορηγησης (συνηθως το πρωτο )


η φτιαχτη αυγοτροφη ,με συστατικα μετρημενα και σε μεγαλο ποσοστο αμυλουχα  και χωρις προσθηκη συνθετικων αμινοξεων και βιταμινων ,δεν εχει την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που εχει η ετοιμη αυγοτροφη με την προσθηκη συνθετικων αμινοξεων .Δεν πρεπει να συγχεουμε τα ετοιμα σκευασματα αυγοτροφων ,που ειναι τιγκα στη ζαχαρη και με προσθετα αμινοξεα που ισως σε περιοδο συντηρησης κουραζουν τα πουλια !

----------


## geog87

Ηλια καληνειβαι? Δοκιμασες???θα την προτιμουσα λιγο πατε..., :Happy0159:

----------


## orion

έτσι, χωριάτικη συνταγή χαχαχα μας άνοιξες την όρεξη  :winky:

----------


## aeras

Βρε Δημήτρη κάθε φορά που γράφω για τις ιδιοκατασκευές  σε ότι έχει να κάνει με διατροφικά μου λες να τις συγκρίνω με των εταιριών απάντηση στο δεύτερο μήνυμα 19 σου έδωσα 
*Περισσότερο αυταπάτη είναι, όταν οι κατασκευαστές των συνταγών είμαστε εμείς και τις θεωρούμαι φυσικές, που στην ουσία σε τίποτα δεν είναι φυσικό, είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο καταστροφικές ίσως και κάποιες φορές περισσότερο από τις έτυμες των εταιριών.* 

Και δεν ήθελα να γράψω και άλλα λάθη που έχει κάθε είδους διογκωτικό στην διατροφή όπως εγκλώβιση αέρα και τι κάνει αυτό στα λίπη -έλαια  που περιέχει η συνταγή ή για τα απλά ζάχαρα του παραπάνου κέικ

----------


## jk21

> Μιχαλη θελω σαφεις απαντησεις ,για να μην κουραζουμε :
> 
> τα αλευρα που αναφερεις ανθρωπινης χρησης ή των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων  θεωρεις οτι εχουν υποστει μεγαλυτερη επεξεργασια και ειναι χειροτερης ποιοτητας; 
> 
> το ελαιολαδο ειναι πιο επικινδυνο αν θερμανθει ή τα αγνωστης προελευσης φυτικα ελαια και λιπη των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων (εκτος αν την ξερεις ) ; γιατι οι διαιτολογοι λενε να τηγανιζουμε με ελαιολαδο; 
> 
> ποιο baking powder του ελληνικου εμποριου εχει αλουμινιο και πως αν ειναι εστω υπαρκτο ,εχει αδεια κυκλοφοριας απο τον εφετ; 
> 
> με τι ειδους διογκωτικα ψηνονται τα αλευρα των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων ; 
> ...



Να υποθεσω λοιπον συμφωνα με την θεση που μου παραθετεις  

οτι οι πρωτες υλες των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων ειναι ιδιες ή και καλυτερες των φτιαχτων 

να υποθεσω οτι θεωρεις το ιδιο ή χειροτερο το ελαιολαδο σχετικα με τα αγνωστα λιπη και ελαια των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων 

δεν μου ειπες πιο baking εχει αλουμινιο

ουτε με πια πιο ηπια απο τη σοδα του  baking ,ψηνονται οι ετοιμες ,για να θεωρεις τις φτιαχτες ιδιες ή και πιο επικινδυνες απο τις φτιαχτες

την αρνητικη κριτικη σου σε ετοιμες που εχουν αναφερθει ,δεν την ειδα ποτε συγκεκριμενα .περιμενω να το δω στο μελλον 

στην τελευταια ερωτηση μου δεν απαντας  ,οταν προφανως απορριπτεις και τις μεν και τις δε αυγουτροφες ,αφου περαν των ολων αλλων προβληματων (υλικων κλπ )  ,νομιζω ολες ψηνονται με διογκωτικα ...

----------


## aeras

> Να υποθεσω λοιπον συμφωνα με την θεση που μου παραθετεις 
> 
> οτι οι πρωτες υλες των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων ειναι ιδιες ή και καλυτερες των φτιαχτων 
> 
> να υποθεσω οτι θεωρεις το ιδιο ή χειροτερο το ελαιολαδο σχετικα με τα αγνωστα λιπη και ελαια των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων 
> 
> δεν μου ειπες πιο baking εχει αλουμινιο
> 
> ουτε με πια πιο ηπια απο τη σοδα του baking ,ψηνονται οι ετοιμες ,για να θεωρεις τις φτιαχτες ιδιες ή και πιο επικινδυνες απο τις φτιαχτες
> ...


  Δεν κρίνω τις πρώτες ύλες ως προς την ποιότητα των υλικών διότι δεν ξέρω από όλες τις πλευρές την ποιότητα αυτών. Για την συγκεκριμένη μπορώ να σου πω ότι δεν είναι φυσική όπως την αποκάλεσες εσύ αλλά περιέχει επεξεργασμένα και κατεργασμένα υλικά σε μη φυσική μορφή καθώς και τεχνητά πρόσθετα και υψηλές θερμοκρασίες 170 βαθμούς C με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Τι θέλεις να πω πως είναι καλή, μια σαβουροτροφή είναι. Δεν επαίνεσα ποτέ τις έτοιμες, τις θεωρώ διατροφικά ποιο ολοκληρωμένες από τις άλλες.  
Baking powder
High-temperatureacidsaltsincludesodium aluminium sulfate , sodium aluminum phosphateandsodium acid pyrophosphate . [ 8 ]Άλατα υψηλής θερμοκρασίας οξέος περιλαμβάνουν θειικό αργίλιο νάτριο , φωσφορικό αργίλιο νάτριο και πυροφωσφορικό οξύ νατρίου . [8]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baking_powder
*Νάτριο φωσφορικό αργίλιο* (SALP) είναι μια χημική ουσία που χρησιμοποιείται στην επεξεργασία τροφίμων.Itissyntheticallyproducedfromaluminium , phosphoric acidandsodium hydroxide . Είναι παράγονται συνθετικά από αλουμίνιο , φωσφορικό οξύ και υδροξείδιο του νατρίου .Asafood additiveithastheE numberE541. Ως πρόσθετο τροφίμων έχει το αριθμό ΕE541.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_aluminium_phosphate
Some of the more common sources of "avoidable" aluminum: 
*1)* κατσαρολικά σκεύη από αλουμίνιο, τηγάνια τεφλόν και τυλιγμένη με φύλλο τρόφιμα? *1)* cooking utensils—aluminum pots, teflon pans and foil-wrapped foods; 
*2)* ποτών σε κουτιά αλουμινίου - το φωσφορικό οξύ σε αναψυκτικά διηθεί αλουμινίου από τα τοιχώματα του δοχείου? *2)* beverages in aluminum cans – the phosphoric acid in soft drinks leaches aluminum from the walls of the can; 
*3)* προστίθεται ως αντιπηκτικό σε αλάτι και ζάχαρη? *3)* added as an anti-caking agent to salt and sugar; 
*4)* μπέικιν πάουντερ? *4)* baking powder; 
*5)* αντιιδρωτικά? *5)* antiperspirants; 
*6)* λευκαντικό άσπρο αλεύρι? *6)* bleaching agent in white flour; 
*7)* χρησιμοποιείται ως γαλακτωματοποιητής σε ορισμένα μεταποιημένα τυριά? *7)* used as an emulsifier in some processed cheeses; 
*8)* μίγματα κέικ, αλεύρι που φουσκώνει και κατεψυγμένης ζύμης? *8)* cake mixes, self-rising flour and frozen dough; 
*9)* *οι* εμπορικές τσάγια? *9)* commercial teas; 
*10)* οδοντόκρεμες, αντηλιακά, λοσιόν, πούδρες / ταλκ και τα καλλυντικά? *10)* toothpaste, sunscreen, lotions, powders/talcs and cosmetics; 
*11)* τα παρασκευάσματα για βρέφη - γάλατα σόγιας περιέχει 10 φορές περισσότερο από ό, τι τύπους αλουμινίου με βάση το γάλα? *11)* infant formulas – soy formulas contain 10 times more aluminum than milk based formulas; 
*12)* φίλτρα τσιγάρων? *12)* cigarette filters; 
*13)* αντι-οξέα, ρυθμισμένο ασπιρίνη και πολλά άλλα over-the-counter φάρμακα? *13)* anti-acids, buffered aspirin and many other over-the-counter medications; 
*14)* επαγγελματική συγκόλλησης και τήξης και? *14)* occupational—welding and smelting and; 
*15)* τα εμβόλια. *15)* vaccines.
http://www.proliberty.com/observer/20071207.htm
*Αργιλίου* άλαταείναι πολύ περισσότεροτοξικάαπόό, τι ενδοφλεβίωςαπότοστόμασεζώα. Ομηχανισμόςαυτήςτης πιθανόςσυστημικήεπίδραση του *αλουμινίου* δενείναιγνωστή. / *Αλουμινίου* άλατα /
[Gosselin, RE, RP Smith, HC Hodge. ΚλινικήςΤοξικολογίαςτης Commercial Products. 5th ed. Βαλτιμόρη:. Williams and Wilkins, 1984, σελ..ΙΙ-128]
http://www.frankmckinnon.com/aluminum
Γνώμη μου βραστο αυγο 15΄ λεπτά φουντούκι, αμύγδαλο, ηλιόσπορος, το τσόφλι εφόσον έχει περάσει από το φούρνο μικροκυμάτων, τριμμένα στο μπλέντερ και πασπαλισμένα στο κομματιασμένο αυγο, εάν θες προσθέτεις και βιταμίνη σε σκόνη, όταν προσθέτεις αρακά βαζεις και τρίμα φρυγανιάς και τελείωσες, εάν έχεις και άγρια βαζεις και αυγά μυρμηγκιών, σκουλήκια αποξηραμένα.

----------


## jk21

> Γνώμη μου βραστο αυγο 15΄ λεπτά φουντούκι, αμύγδαλο, ηλιόσπορος, το τσόφλι εφόσον έχει περάσει από το φούρνο μικροκυμάτων, τριμμένα στο μπλέντερ και πασπαλισμένα στο κομματιασμένο αυγο, εάν θες προσθέτεις και βιταμίνη σε σκόνη, όταν προσθέτεις αρακά βαζεις και τρίμα φρυγανιάς και τελείωσες, εάν έχεις και άγρια βαζεις και αυγά μυρμηγκιών, σκουλήκια αποξηραμένα.


κατ αρχην αν στη wikipedia ή οπου αλλου ,μιλουνε για ενα baking που κυκλοφορα καπου αλλου ,δεν παει να πει οτι το ιδιο (ακομα και αυτο που αναφερεις να ηταν προβλημα ) ειναι σε ολη την υφηλιο .Καλα θα ηταν να δεις ενα σκευασμα που κυκλοφορα στην ελλαδα πριν παρεις θεση .Ως προσθετο λοιπον ,υπαρχει οπου υπαρχει και το πυροφωσφορικο αλας νατριου  E450 , που ειναι διογκωτικο αλλα γαλακτοματοποιητης .Το διογκωτικο ειναι η μαγειρικη σοδα που επισης ενπεριεχεται .Οπως μπορεις να δεις ,δεν περιεχει αλουμινιο .Αλλα και να περιειχε ,σε τι ποσοτητες θα μπορουσε να βρισκεται σε 1 κιλο αυγοτροφης (και επιπλεον ) που θα το τρωγανε ποσα πουλια και σε ποσο καιρο; Αλλα αν τα διογκωτικα ειναι το μεγαλο προβλημα ... οι φρυγανιες που βαζεις ,γινονται με αλευρι που ζυμωνεται με προζυμι βασιλικου; εχουν ψηθει κατω απο 100 βαθμους ;   :Happy:  αν τα υλικα του Ηλια ειναι αφυσικα στη διατροφη του πουλιου  ,ειναι  το αυγο που τελικα και εσυ προτεινεις ,ειναι το φουντουκι ,το αμυγδαλο; τρωει πολλα απο αυτα στη φυση; η βιταμινη σε σκονη που λες ,εχεις διαβασει αν εχει για να παρεχει αυτα τα μεταλλικα στοιχεια που συνηθως παρεχει ,καποιες αντιστοιχες συνθετικες ενωσεις σαν αυτες που προαναφεραμε; δεν ειναι χημεια και αυτη; και ολα αυτα ,τα εχεις μετρησει για να δωσουν οτι πρωτεινες δινουνε .... ποσα λιπαρα δινουν επισης; συμφωνω και γω με τετοιες προσθηκες αλλα με μετρο  και οχι σαν βαση  .  νομιζω το εχουμε ξανασυζητησει ... 

εδω και το προσθετο που ισως φοβασαι ακομα .ψαξε να δεις και ποιο εχει η φρυγανια που βαζεις 

http://www.food-info.net/gr/e/e450.htm

----------


## Gardelius

> Δεν κρίνω τις πρώτες ύλες ως προς την ποιότητα των υλικών διότι δεν ξέρω από όλες τις πλευρές την ποιότητα αυτών. Για την συγκεκριμένη μπορώ να σου πω ότι δεν είναι φυσική όπως την αποκάλεσες εσύ αλλά περιέχει επεξεργασμένα και κατεργασμένα υλικά σε μη φυσική μορφή καθώς και τεχνητά πρόσθετα και υψηλές θερμοκρασίες 170 βαθμούς C με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Τι θέλεις να πω πως είναι καλή, *μια σαβουροτροφή είναι.* Δεν επαίνεσα ποτέ τις έτοιμες, τις θεωρώ διατροφικά ποιο ολοκληρωμένες από τις άλλες.


Περιμένω την δική σου, όπως επίσης και την_ "δημοσιοποίηση" των εκτροφικών σου επιτυχιών._

είναι εύκολο να κρίνεις πίσω από ένα πληκτρολόγιο... χωρίς να έχεις κάνει καμία παρουσία πουθενά των δικών σου διατροφικών αποτελεσμάτων...

είμαι 100% ευχαριστημενος για το αποτέλεσμα μου....

ο νοών,...  νοείτω .....



Υ.Γ.  Όποιο * off topic* σχόλιο  που *αφορά την διατροφή γενικά* θα μεταφερθεί σε νέα ενότητα.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Υ.Γ.  Όποιο * off topic* σχόλιο  που *αφορά την διατροφή γενικά* θα μεταφερθεί σε νέα ενότητα.



Και ποια είναι τα  *off topic*  Ηλία ???.......

----------


## Gardelius

> Και ποια είναι τα  *off topic*  Ηλία ???.......


Έχουν γραφτεί σχόλια, χρήσιμα προς ενημέρωση αλλά *όχι 100%* 

*για την συγκεκριμένη συνταγή,..
*
Οι ανάγκες σίτισης των καναρινιών ανά εποχή

*αναπτύσσονται στην κατάλληλη ενότητα...*

----------


## aeras

> Περιμένω την δική σου, όπως επίσης και την_ "δημοσιοποίηση" των εκτροφικών σου επιτυχιών._
> 
> είναι εύκολο να κρίνεις πίσω από ένα πληκτρολόγιο... χωρίς να έχεις κάνει καμία παρουσία πουθενά των δικών σου διατροφικών αποτελεσμάτων...
> 
> είμαι 100% ευχαριστημενος για το αποτέλεσμα μου....
> 
> ο νοών,... νοείτω .....
> 
> 
> ...


Εκτός από την διατροφή που τους κάνω εγώ, το μήνα κάνουν 4 με 5 εξόδους για φαγητό από το χαρτζιλίκι τους.


[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Gardelius

> Εκτός από την διατροφή που τους κάνω εγώ, το μήνα κάνουν 4 με 5 εξόδους για φαγητό από το χαρτζιλίκι τους.
> 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]



Εύχομαι να υπάρξει ανάλογη ... *συνέχεια στην ενότητα των Ιθαγενών.
*

----------


## aeras

Για τα ιθαγενή δεν ξαναμιλώ θα πέσει σύστημα κουβέρτας.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Μιχάλη εκτίθεσαι,
νεοσσοί αυτόν τον μήνα  ????
σκέτο κανναβούρι στο μπωλ  ?????
έθνος με σημερινή ημερομηνία  ?????

Πα πα πα

----------


## xXx

_Διαγράφηκαν τα off topic και πλέον κάθε off topic μήνυμα θα διαγράφεται χωρίς προειδοποίηση για την ομαλή λειτουργία του θέματος και περαιτέρω του φόρουμ_

----------


## euaggelia

Απλη και ευκολη η συνταγη σου Ηλια  :Happy:  νομιζω πως θα τη δοκιμασω και μαλιστα συντομα!!!!ειμαι περιεργη  να δω την αποδοχη του "Βαγγου".....

----------


## Gardelius

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Ευαγγελία για τα καλά σου λόγια.

Θα έχεις τρομερή αποδοχή από το αστέρι σου !!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## euaggelia

Μεσα σε ολες τις χριστουγεννιατικες ετοιμασιες σημερα,ειπα να κανω και ενα δωρακι,στον αγαπημενο μου Βαγγο (το καναρινι μου ντε!!) του ετοιμασα την αυγοτροφη του φιλου μου του Gardelius και......OMG!!!!την εξαφανισε στη κυριολεξια!!!!!!!!!!! Ηλια,ξετρελλαθηκε το καναρινακι σου..εχει πεσει με τα μουτρα και δε λεει να φυγει απο κει,εαν δε την τελειωσει πρωτα!!!!!(τελικα,οντως ηταν πολυ ευκολη η παρασκευη και η εκτελεση της  :Happy:  )

----------


## Gardelius

αναμενόμενο ....!!!!! είναι πολύ καλό πουλάκι !!!! 

Σ ευχαριστώ για την περιποίηση που έχει.....

είναι σίγουρα στα καλύτερα χέρια !!!!  :Icon Mrgreen:

----------

